# Bouncing as I come to a stop



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Are you sure your not experiencing nose dive coming to a stop ? 
If so it's your front coil springs .


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I would get out of the car and attempt to push down on the hood to see how much it bounces that way. to see if you have a problem with the shocks


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cannot say I've had that issue! We've had some fairly wild temperature swings, but not quite 25-65. 30s to 50s-60s are common here.

On the suspension front, however, my Premier does hit the bump stops VERY easily if I smack a speed bump/pothole too hard. Not a whole lot of suspension travel I guess.


----------



## Unforgiven (Jan 12, 2017)

Not much suspension travel at all on the LT as well. I hit a speed table about 25 and heard the scrape of the front air dam, then BAM as the rear bounced and I forgot I was carrying a crate of empty Mason Jars and shattered one of them all over my trunk. So make sure you don't use a Gen 2 Cruze for moonshine running!! Lol


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm wondering if the OP is experiencing the pulse from a rotor out of spec. I've had cutomers from my past (non-car nuts) describe this as 'bounce'.

Rob


----------



## Sklyn (Jan 7, 2017)

Would be helpful to know what exactly is bouncing? the front of the car the whole car? Is a violent rock like a boat on high seas or just a very soft float? can you feel anything happening in the brake peddle? Are the brakes still working in a smooth consistant manner or could it be biting and slipping that causes the bounce?
Is there any noise at the same time? Feel anything in the steering wheel?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

By chance do you think the brakes are grabbing just a hair late? It is possible due to your driving / braking habits that he pads are cold - at really low temp - and when first stepping on the brake they may take a second to grab. If you have not "bedded" your brakes yet, read this: How to bed in your new brakes for street/urban driving


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

I'm not exactly sure where it's originating from, it's unexpected when it occurs, but when it does its enough to splash liquid out of half empty cup. I'm almost wondering if it's transmission related. 

I don't think it's a suspension issue, I did however do the press test and see, nothing out of the normal. 

I have wondered if a rotor or pad is out of spec, I'd be surprised if it is rotor related. My brakes typically last at least 80,000 miles before I turn them. That'd have to be a defect otherwise. I'd have assumed a new car would of had the brakes prepared for the long haul, and of course during the initial 2000 miles I also follow the advice outlined in the linked article regarding bedding. I'm also not a fan of bedding way after the fact.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

There is a thread on intermittent trans uncoupling that may still be in the active list. Try looking at that. If I run across that link, I'll post it.


----------

